# Files appear on desktop. What are they?!



## TDoeden (Nov 6, 2005)

My computer randomly shut itself down. When I turned it back on there were two files I had never seen before on the desktop. One called _GEAREXT.vol and the other called _GEAREXT.WO_IDENT.TXT. Can anyone tell me what these files are and if I should delete them or not? Thank you!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Seems suspicious. Go to the Jotti's malware scan page and use the buttons at the top of the page to browse to those file on your hard drive to submit for a scan. Report results.

In addition, Please follow MicroBell's 5 Step process outlined here

After running through all the steps, please download HijackThis  - this program will help us determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Double-click on the file you just downloaded.
Click on the "Unzip" button to install. It will by default install to the directory - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\

Double click on HijackThis.exe to run the program.

1. If it gives you an intro screen, just choose 'Do a system scan and save a logfile'.
2. If you don't get the intro screen, just hit Scan and then click on Save log.
3. Post the hijackthis.log file in the HijackThis Log Help forum. Do not fix anything in HijackThis since they may be harmless.


----------

